# Season Cooking and Baking in Patagonia DEC-MAR 2019-2020



## ajansen

Upscale lodge(s) located in Patagonia, Chile is looking for up to 3 trained kitchen professionals to fill the positions of * cook* /*baker*

Responsibilities include prepping and executing meals to be served to an exclusive clientele of approximately 10 guests.

Knowledge of how to prepare stocks, sauces & soups as well as familiarity with pastry making and bread baking are required. Gardening experience is a plus.

The menu encompasses locally grown and organic produce; with preference given to neighboring farms.

The season runs the length of the Chilean summer (December through April). The lodge is located in a remote region of southern Chile, known for both its beauty and rusticity.

The position will require you to work with both English and Spanish speakers, alongside other cooks and also interact with clientele.

Housing is located onsite - shared with fishing guides and local staff.

In addition to salary - airfare, room, board and tips will be paid. Salary commensurate with experience.

This job is for a motivated kitchen professional looking for an opportunity to broaden horizons, immerse oneself in cooking all while living in one of the most beautiful places in the world.

Please email your resume, along with a brief description of what it is about this job that interests you, to: [email protected]. attention: Anna.

www.martinpescadorfishing.com


----------

